# Best Type Of Tubing?



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Has anyone done any testing with different types of tubing? Is metal, PVC, or something else the best?


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I have only done metal. Aluminium, Copper, and electrical conduit (not sure what that is, steel maybe?). PVC seems like it would be really fast but you couldnt get the length you need due to sagging. Unless you braced it somehow... or somebody knows something I dont.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> I have only done metal. Aluminium, Copper, and electrical conduit (not sure what that is, steel maybe?). PVC seems like it would be really fast but you couldnt get the length you need due to sagging. Unless you braced it somehow... or somebody knows something I dont.


I can see that PVC could be a problem due to sag. I also saw that you cab buy fiberglass impregnated tubing. I imagine that it would be stiff enough. I also see that DragonPlate makes Carbon Fiber tubes in .40" and .54" ID too. That would be nice and light... and strong!


----------



## Hrawk (Dec 6, 2012)

My two favourite types would be Drawn Aluminium Tube (Not Extruded!) and Carbon Fibre Tube.

Both will set you back about $10 - $15 per metre, a little more for larger sizes.

http://www.capral.com.au/Drawn-Tubes

http://www.carbonfiber.com.au/prod24.htm


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

I made them out of electrical conduit as a kid. My dad showed me how to make homemade darts too. You'd probably laugh if you had seen them, but, crude as they were, they worked.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Electrical conduit works great. and is very cheap. I shoot mine all the time.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I like 1/2 inch electrical conduit because i get a nice 7 footer that doesn't sag.I believe that would be @ .62 cal bore.The mouth piece being a PVC connector. A safety is formed after cutting with a tubing cutter. A little camaflauge duct tape and your ready. Looks awsome and best of all its dirt cheap.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

treefork said:


> I like 1/2 inch electrical conduit because i get a nice 7 footer that doesn't sag.I believe that would be @ .62 cal bore.The mouth piece being a PVC connector. A safety is formed after cutting with a tubing cutter. A little camaflauge duct tape and your ready. Looks awsome and best of all its dirt cheap.


Yep the PVC mouthpieces are great. That is what I always use. My conduit BG got bent so I need to make another. Good thing the total cost is only $2


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the electrical conduit also. I made one from PVC and to fix the sag put 2 90 degree metal edging pieces centered and about 1 foot long. That defeated the weight savings but it shot very nice.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Do you happen to have a pic handy of the pvc mouthpiece your using? Thanks.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

here it is.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the pic, I'll have to have a look when my aluminum tubing arrives and see if I can get a good fit.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> My two favourite types would be Drawn Aluminium Tube (Not Extruded!) and Carbon Fibre Tube.
> 
> Both will set you back about $10 - $15 per metre, a little more for larger sizes.
> 
> ...


Hrawk,

Can you elaborate a bit please on why you like drawn as opposed to extruded for blowguns? I'm looking to get some

tubing and want to make an informed purchase. Thanks.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

To fix the sagging in pvc, heat up a 6in section of 3/4in pvc (for 1/2in) over the stove or heat gun until it is soft and pliable. Quickly slide the 3/4 in piece over the 1/2in until it is in the middle....this should fix the sagging

watch here


----------



## Hrawk (Dec 6, 2012)

*PIPE & TUBING*








Aluminium Pipe and Tubing are hollow extrusions that are symmetrical with uniform wall thickness except as affected by corner radii.

The cross section view of tubing can be round, hexagonal, octagonal, elliptical, square or rectangular with sharp or rounded corners. Within the aluminium extrusion product type classification "tube" there are two categories: "as extruded tube" and "drawn tube." Tube is sold in two configurations: coil and straight lengths.

Pipe is "as extruded straight length tube" in standardized combinations of outside diameter and wall thickness, commonly designated by "Nominal Pipe Sizes" and "ANSI Schedule Numbers."

Drawn Tube is tube brought to final dimensions by drawing through a die. The drawing process provides exceptional dimensional control and a superior finish. The drawing process is also cold work that provides tubing it's temper.

*DRAWN TUBE*









"Drawn tube" for most applications is a better material choice than "as extruded tube".

Aluminium tubing are hollow extrusions that are symmetrical with uniform wall thickness except as affected by corner radii. Refer to Pipe and Tubing for the basics.

Drawn tube obtains its mechanical properties, characteristics, and dimensions by drawing "as extruded tube" through a die. In addition to adding strength, the drawing process provides exceptional dimensional control and a superior surface finish that would not be attainable in an extruded product of the same alloy and size. Drawing also enhances the bending, flaring and formability of tubing. Ovality can be controlled more precisely in the drawing process than in the extrusion process. Tempers for non-heat treatable alloys (3xxx series) are imparted through the drawing process (cold work/strain-hardened). The heat treatable alloys (6xxx Series) obtain their temper through heat treating at the conclusion of the drawing process.


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

I have made guns from copper, and pvc, with some small bore guns from aluminum arrow shafts with good results, but I have never used the metal electrical conduit due to the seam that runs down the inside, I was afraid this would affect my speed considerably. What do you guys do about the seam, or is it not enough to affect the dart?


----------



## Hrawk (Dec 6, 2012)

jtilley said:


> I have made guns from copper, and pvc, with some small bore guns from aluminum arrow shafts with good results, but I have never used the metal electrical conduit due to the seam that runs down the inside, I was afraid this would affect my speed considerably. What do you guys do about the seam, or is it not enough to affect the dart?


Seamless tubing really is a must.

That seam is usually pretty rough on the inside even though it's been ground down on the outside.

You'll be dealing with a lot of friction, damage to darts and lack of a good air seal using seamed tubing.

You have two options with dealing with seamed tubing, ream it out to size or polish it out with a bore hone. Both a long and painful process and do require specialised tools.


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

I have thought about inserting thin walled pvc into metal conduit for a longer gun without a seam or barrel sag, kinda combine them for the best of both worlds, although it would be heavy, but I have never got around to seeing if it is even possible with the various sizes of pipe.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

does anyone know if this stuff is seamless?

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100400405/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=electrical+conduit&storeId=10051#.UMiLy5PjluE


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I think PVC would shoot very fast. Faster than aluminium. I will have to try the brace trick. Or stuff it into a bigger metal pipe.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

I might have to try that...I'll see if I cant run up to Home Depot tomorrow


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

you might try sticking 1/2 inch pvc (.84 od)into 1 in steel electrical conduit (1 in id) thats pretty close...closest I can get at home depot...might have to wrap the pvc in tape or something


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok, to prevent from making a duplicate post about this, and dont want to make a thread until I get the rest of the materials and can make a vid.

PVC sagging cure: Funny thing is, I tested this with the small pieces of PVC I used for my indoor slingshot back stop (Thanks Ray)..

rather than using a bigger dia. piece of PVC pipe and working a way to support the PVC-BG... I took a straight connector piece that was made for that dia. ( they sell them to connect two pipes together)...

These pieces are designed to fit over the pipe perfectly, with a nice snug fit.. the trick to use it for a support to place in the the center of a long piece is to *get rid of the lip* that is inside the tube that is used as a stopper for the two pieces.

a dremel with a tiny drum sander does the trick nice and quick...

I have yet to determine how many I need to achieve stiffness (no comment) I will figure it out during my build, and document it in video as usual.

In the meantime I hope one fines it useful, and if this isnt a new idea I apologize for not seeing it, otherwise I would give credit to the inspiration.

LGD


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

superman365 said:


> you might try sticking 1/2 inch pvc (.84 od)into 1 in steel electrical conduit (1 in id) thats pretty close...closest I can get at home depot...might have to wrap the pvc in tape or something


I think I will give this a try in the near future, it would make a smooth yet strong gun.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

Lightgeoduck said:


> rather than using a bigger dia. piece of PVC pipe and working a way to support the PVC-BG... I took a straight connector piece that was made for that dia. ( they sell them to connect two pipes together)...
> 
> LGD


 the point is not to have any joins in the pipe....even the slightest change in the smoothness of the inside of the pipe slows down the dart velocity. with the 3/4 pvc there is no creases or lips inside the tube....you can also choose the length of support you want


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Macklinburg-Dunkin sells six foot pieces of what they call 3/4" Aluminum Bright tubing for about $12 in many hardware stores. It is about a 64 caliber, lightweight and wont rust. Check it for bends and dings before purchase. Also available in four foot lengths.


----------



## Pelletor (Jan 6, 2013)

I just posted, on this forum, my method of getting a 5 foot piece of 1/2" PVC pipe straight *HERE*:

I managed to find a 6 foot x.625 cal Al pipe that is anodized both inside and outside while visiting my daughter in MA, it has become my main shooter. At home ( NC) I found a local Tractor Supply that had a similar size (but no anodize) after looking for a while.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (Jun 3, 2014)

NightKnight said:


> Has anyone done any testing with different types of tubing? Is metal, PVC, or something else the best?


Drawn Aluminum is, in my opinion, the best. It is stiff ( no sag), light weight, pretty smooth bore. I bought mine from ACE Hardware. Six feet long, 1/2 " ID.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

neondog said:


> Macklinburg-Dunkin sells six foot pieces of what they call 3/4" Aluminum Bright tubing for about $12 in many hardware stores. It is about a 64 caliber, lightweight and wont rust. Check it for bends and dings before purchase. Also available in four foot lengths.


now a 6 foot piece of the stuff costs somewhere around 20-30$.

It doesn't make sense to buy it at the hardware store.

It does sag a bit


----------



## craftsman (Sep 24, 2014)

I've made posts in the past on other forums, re; tubes (not pipes). Iron, steel, aluminum, copper, brass, ceramic, plastic, carbon fiber, even glass. IF you have a standard dart (0.40 or 0.50 cal.) then it can be used for competition shooting. If you're talking for pratice, fun shots, hunting or fishing - anything goes.

I have a T-2024 (thck walled) 0.50 cal that was 0.495 ID that I had to bore out manually (4 ft. long) to fit the 0.50 cal darts. MAN what a chore - but it is heavy (great feel), and very intimidating (bright shiny silver with a black mouthpiece and balance hand foam grip) looking. Shoots like a dream.

If anyone is interested in alternate tubes, I'll see if I can track that information down - let me know.


----------



## craftsman (Sep 24, 2014)

I finally came across an old e-mail (April 2011) with the alternate tube materials - Prices are most likely going to be greater today ... Not sure if all the links are still good (sorry)

http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=12963&step=4&showunits=inches&id=902&top_cat=0
4 ft. Stainless Steel 0.5 in ID 316/316 L $177 + S&H
304 $123

Brass 260 0.625 ID $61
Sched. 40 230 brass 0.5 $47

Alloy Steel 4130 $44

Aluminum 2024-T3 $34
6061-T6 $23

Copper 101-H05 $67

Carbon Fiber .40 cal. 4 ft. $15
http://dragonplate.com/ecart/product.asp?pID=690&cID=102

Roll wrapped 0.564 OD 5 ft. $57
http://www.graphitestore.com/itemDetails.asp?item_id=1380&prd_id=99&cat_id=34&curPage=1

CF 0.625 OD 4 ft. $53
http://www.graphitestore.com/itemDetails.asp?item_id=799&prd_id=98&cat_id=34&curPage=1

Alumina tubes 0.5 ID 4 ft 0.75 OD 2/pk $469
http://www.graphitestore.com/itemDetails.asp?item_id=2823&prd_id=348&cat_id=48&curPage=1

Graphite 5/pk 0.5 ID $511 2" OD 
http://www.graphitestore.com/itemDetails.asp?item_id=3417&prd_id=20&cat_id=22&curPage=1

Purified Graphite 0.5" 5/pk $829 6 ft. L 0.75 OD
http://www.graphitestore.com/itemDetails.asp?item_id=3379&prd_id=480&cat_id=22&curPage=1

Quartz crystal (glass) tubes:
Heraeus HLQ-12141 12 mm ID 14MM OD 4 ft - $12
HA-12141 $36
HS-12141 $157

Pyrex borisilcate glass standard wall Corning 
15 mm OD, 1.2mm wal, 4 ft.4pcs. $15
http://www.waleapparatus.com/catalog.asp?prodid=547997&showprevnext=1
.40 cal (approx) heavy wall 15.9mm OD 2.4mm wall 4 ft 5/pk $24
http://www.waleapparatus.com/catalog.asp?prodid=547964&showprevnext=1
.50 cal (approx) heavy wall 19mm OD 3.2mm wall 4 ft 3/pk $24
http://www.waleapparatus.com/catalog.asp?prodid=547965&showprevnext=1

http://www.fdglass.com/products/details/47#sizeselect


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for those links!


----------



## giwtro (May 5, 2014)

Have any of you tried polishing a brass tube to reduce friction between the dart and the inside of the blowpipe? Could the same concept be applied to aluminum?


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

You can get a pretty slick bore in aluminum by rubbing wax on a sheet of newsprint then wadding it up and pushing it through the tube waxy side out. Found a "screen save" of my last order from onlinemetals.com and am attaching a pic of the tubes.

The .555" i.d. tube fits nicely inside my five foot Cold Steel Magnum for added weight and rigidity.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

One more quick picture. The .75" outside by .083" wall looks like it would be pretty rigid but it still sags a small but detectable amount when held in shooting position. That is a fifty caliber dart inside the .555" tube.


----------

